# sub work needed in south burbs of chicago



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

hey guy's I have been plowing for 15 years or so now. guy I worked for last year hasnt called me back to let me know if he wants to have me on his crew again this year.
so I'm looking for sub work.
I'm located in lockport and can handle any thing thrown at me.
I have one truck with me as the driver and working on a second truck with a coworker as the driver for that if i get it....payup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:bump:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

well never mind my guy from last year wants me back so I'm cool with work:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice!wesport


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Still in the Lockport area?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Pm me if you want I have work out your way.


----------

